# newest yamaha out of the barn



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8genUPTnQw


Last years 2016-17 1070 in NIPPON

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDVmtkAOck8


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Leonz,

I predict hundreds of cases of "snowblower envy" mg: here at the forum, after your obvious attempt of posting a video that most of us will regard as "snowblower porn"! 

Shame on you! :devil:.
.
.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sorry, i could not, I could not, I could not resist!!!!!

With the the teflon lined impeller housing and teflon lined discharge point like the 1332 plus the teflon lined chute I just could not help 
myself....................... 

I am sick, the 824 has a lined impeller housing and chute this year...........


The 2 stage Zaugg snow beast and snow bear have so much power they do not need the teflon BUT if they had it on the chute and impeller housing they would double their discharge distance with the Kubota power plants.


Nobody told me this site was dangerous snow blowercrack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

==============================================================
Apparently Kubota now owns Yanmar and I cannot find anything in thier global web site about track drive snow blowers.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Its hopeless, actually I am hopeless about "GOOD" snow blowers

The leaves are turning and its getting cooler so hang on;



www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ofA79RRbs


VIDEO does not work GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

That is a different model designation than what is here in Canada but appears to be very similar.
I am shopping for a new blower now and I a between the HSS1332 and the YS1028.
Going to look at the Yamaha today at the dealer.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Interesting idea to combine a plough in a blower.

And entertaining too: "Two roles for one. I push it, gather them and skip quickly. Model with a blade". 

Sching torzor!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Nshusky said:


> That is a different model designation than what is here in Canada but appears to be very similar.
> I am shopping for a new blower now and I a between the HSS1332 and the YS1028.
> Going to look at the Yamaha today at the dealer.


I vote for the blue one!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

YAMAHA, YAMAHA, YAMAHA,YAMAHA, YAMAHA 1332!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if Luc Gallant has traded in his 824 for a 1028 yet? Either way the rug rat is probably going to be hanging off the handle bars as she wanted to be outside last year when papa was clearing the out the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and the snow boulders it left for him to get rid of.


----------

